# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  Optical Cabinetry and Displays

## Gobind

Hello,

I'm currently constructing my optical store in the city and needed a team that could help me with my receptionist desk and displays. I have the designs needed, and the keys to the property. I would just need somebody to come in, take measurements, and provide me with a quote. If anybody has had experience with anybody in this field, it would be greatly appreciated if you could give me their contact information or have them contact me. Thank you!

----------

